# Homeserver/Fileserver



## K3n$! (4. Juli 2014)

Hey, 

ich habe mir so eben einen N54L von HP bestellt. 
Der soll meinen aktuellen Server ersetzen. Momentan läuft auf dem mehr oder weniger nur der TS3 Server. 
In Zukunft möchte ich aber meine Dateien auf den Server auslagern und da musste was größeres her. 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich bei Debian bleibe oder was anderes nehme.

Hier sind mal stichpunktartig die Aufgaben. Falls ihr etwas nicht entschlüsseln könnt, fragt einfach nach 

Zugriff im Heimnetzwerk:
> Verzeichnis "Media (Multimediadateien ohne persönliche Dateien)" für Benutzer "public" mit Passwort nur lesend
> alles für Benutzer A mit Passwort, z.B. von Windows7/8.1 aus
> Verzeichnis "public_share" lesend und schreibend mit evtl. Einstellung für max. Ordner-Größe
>> Samba oder NFS?

Zugriff im Internet:
> Verzeichnis "Media" via SFTP
> Sicherheit gegen Angriffe aus dem Netz(!)
> evtl. Webinterface zur Überwachung der Dienste (webmin?)

Dienste:
> TS3(!)
> evtl. OpenVPN
> evtl. OwnCloud/Seafile
> evtl. MailServer
> evtl. Musikserver
> ständige Kontrolle der Festplatten auf Fehler
> Netzwerk Backup > Dateisicherung vom Windows PC


Müsste doch eigentlich mit Debian lösbar sein oder?
Mir ist wichtig, dass nicht jeder einfach im Netzwerk auf die Dateien zugreifen kann. 

Wichtig ist noch zu sagen, dass ich gern meine Festplatten aus dem Windows PC (2x2TB) direkt in den Server einbauen möchte OHNE FORMATIERUNG!
Wenn ich große Vorteile durch ein anderes Dateisystem bekomme, würde ich mir vielleicht direkt noch eine 3 TB Platte kaufen und dann nach und nach 
die beiden Festplatten formatieren. 

Das war's erstmal. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## xEbo (5. Juli 2014)

Sollte alles mit Debian oder einer anderen Distribution von Linux funktionieren. Die neueren Kernel unterstützen NTFS als Dateisystem, ist aber mMn nicht das beste wenn man einen Server am laufen hat.

Da du scheinbar von anderen PCs auf den Server zugreifen möchtest und die anderen Netzteilnehmer nicht näher beschrieben hast würde ich sagen du wirst nicht umhin kommen Samba zu verwenden.


----------



## Stockmann (5. Juli 2014)

> Zugriff im Heimnetzwerk:
> > Verzeichnis "Media (Multimediadateien ohne persönliche Dateien)" für Benutzer "public" mit Passwort nur lesend
> > alles für Benutzer A mit Passwort, z.B. von Windows7/8.1 aus
> > Verzeichnis "public_share" lesend und schreibend mit evtl. Einstellung für max. Ordner-Größe
> >> Samba oder NFS?



Samba ist etwas Langsamer aber entsprechend durch die Verwaltung sicherer als NFS.
NFS ist schneller weil es weniger Funktionen hat.
Sind die Daten nur zuhause erreichbar -> NFS
Sind die Daten aus dem Internet zu erreichen -> Samba
Da wie oben nur beschrieben nur Windows Clients vorhanden sind, würde ich dir vorschlagen einfachheitshalber Samba zu verwenden.




> Zugriff im Internet:
> > Verzeichnis "Media" via SFTP
> > Sicherheit gegen Angriffe aus dem Netz(!)
> > evtl. Webinterface zur Überwachung der Dienste (webmin?)



Sicherheit gegen Angriffe aus dem Netz -> IPTables richtig setzten
SSH Root Login verbieten (Neuer User für SSH Login und dann über "SU" Root rechte bekommen)
Port des SSH Logins wechseln.
Optional:

Portknocker verwenden (zum googlen und installieren, der Dienst heißt "KnockD")
Fail2Ban verwenden



> Dienste:
> > TS3(!)
> > evtl. OpenVPN
> > evtl. OwnCloud/Seafile
> ...



Apache,Php und Mysql geht am einfachsten mit Linux

Ständige Kontrolle etc -> Vlt. an Software von Plesk schon mal gedacht? Kostet zwar lässt sich aber alles mit machen was du gerne möchtest.
Ansonsten einfache Überwachung lässt sich auch zum beispiel mit I-MSCP realisieren (kostenlos)
Mit sowas könntest du dann auch deine "Homepages" verwalten wie Owncloud oder Webstreaming auf sehr einfache Art und Weise.


Wenn du dich entsprechend mit "Linux" auskennst (natürlich ohne Gui) dann bleibt bei der Distribution womit du dich am besten auskennst.
Ein wechsel auf eine Windows Umgebung würde ich dir dann nur empfehlen wenn du noch andere "Dinge" anstrebst welche
sich nicht mit einer Linux Distribution realisieren lassen (Windows only Software).


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juli 2014)

Okay, ich werde dann wohl bei Debian bleiben und mir eine neue Festplatte kaufen. 
Auf die kommt dann das OS und die Daten der 1. Festplatte. 

Wie formatiere ich dann die Festplatte am besten? Bzw. wie teile ich die Festplatte am besten auf?
Reichen 4GB RAM ? Dicke oder? Wie sieht es mit dem Dateisystem aus? Ext4 oder was anderes?


----------



## ivko (5. Juli 2014)

Versuchs doch mal mit Freenas. Das kann eigentlich alles was du willst. 
Sollte was fehlen, kann man dies über jails installieren


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juli 2014)

FreeNAS wäre natürlich auch eine Idee, wahrscheinlich auch komfortabler. 
Bis jetzt müsste ich neben den Dateifreigaben nur einen Teamspeak3 Server nachrüsten. 
Evtl. noch OpenVPN.

Wie einfach geht das ? Ist das wieder so eine frickelige Arbeit?


Edit: OpenMediaVault wäre auch noch eine Lösung.

Edit#2:

OMV gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Nachteil ist hier gegenüber FreeNAS, dass kein ZFS verwendet wird. 
Außerdem belegt die Installation wohl die komplette Festplatte. Das finde ich schon ziemlich schlecht:
Wozu braucht ein Betriebssystem, das nur ein paar hundert MB groß ist, eine komplette 3 TB Festplatte.
Eine SSD würde knapp 35€ kosten (64 GB Speicher). 

FreeNAS gefällt mir durch ZFS und FreeBSD soll wohl robuster sein. Nachteil ist allerdings, dass man viel 
RAM braucht und nachträglich wohl nur schwer Festplatten hinzufügen kann.


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

Hast du den HP schon bestellt?

Ich habe mir diesen hier gekauft und bin rund um zufrieden:
Dell PowerEdge T20, Pentium G3220, 4GB RAM (ST20-0273) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wesentlich mehr Leistung als der HP dank Haswell Basis.

Ich habe mit 4 3,5" und 1x 2,5" 40W im Idle.


Deine Ideen sollten sich mit Linuxkenntnissen unter Freenas umsetzen lassen.
Du brauchst für ein Linux übrigens eigentlich keine HDD, das läuft auch super auf einem USB Stick!

Teste bei mir aktuell den Dell T20 mit einem Ubuntu 64Bit auf einem USB Stick und unter Virtualbox Windows Server 2012 + Windows 7 + Linux Mint + Mineos.

Läuft wunderbar, von der Lautstärker her ist der Dell ein klein wenig lauter als der HP.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Juli 2014)

Hey, 
der gefällt mir natürlich auch gut. Bestellt ist der HP allerdings schon.
Der Dell kostet aber auch nochmal 50€ mehr und ob ich die bessere Performance brauche, 
ist ne andere Frage. Der Server soll ja vor allem ein Fileserver sein und nebenbei einen TS3 Server
bereitstellen, dafür reicht die Performance alle male. 
Das einzige, was mir natürlich sehr gut gefällt, ist, dass er USB3 und 1 Jahr länger Garantie hat. 

Kann man bei FreeNAS nachträglich Festplatten hinzufügen?
Ich kann nämlich immer nur eine Festplatte hinzufügen, die befüllen und die andere, die dann leer ist, 
dem Server hinzufügen. 

Aktuell hänge ich gerade bei OpenMediaVault. Das gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

Oh sehe es grad der HP ist massiv im Preis gefallen.

Der Vorteil des Dell ist halt, 2 Jahre Vorortservice
*Sehr gute Erweiterbarkeit* / findei ch pers. wichtig weil ich die Erfahrungen gemacht habe, dass sobald ein Homeserver daheim steht, immer weitere Aufgaben einem in den Sinn kommen.
Wenns dann an Leistung fehlt ist blöd.
Neuste Plattform
Mehr Leistung bei ähnlichem verbrauch.
Und er kann 2x2,5" mehr aufnehmen als der HP 

Von der Größe her war ich auch sehr überrascht, ist für einen Tower echt klein.

Ja bei Freenas kannst du auch einfach weitere Festplatten ranmachen und die einbinden.


----------



## Namaker (7. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Aktuell hänge ich gerade bei OpenMediaVault. Das gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.


 OpenMediaVault ist zwar "dau-sicher" zu Bedienen, hat aber leider einen uralten Kernel, damit kämen nur die alten Dateisysteme infrage. Ich würde eher ein möglichst aktuelles System nehmen und dort auf btrfs setzen


----------



## K3n$! (7. Juli 2014)

So, shadie hat mich überzeugt. Ich hab bei HP angerufen, stornieren geht leider nicht mehr, 
aber die Dame meinte, ich soll morgen einfach die Bestellung abweisen. Dann geht das seinen Weg. 

Außerdem hab ich gleich noch den PowerEdge T20 bei Computeruniverse für 194€ bestellt. 


Bei FreeNAS braucht man doch so viel RAM oder?

Welche Distribution sollte ich deiner Meinung nach nehmen, Namaker?


----------



## Namaker (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin Fan von Arch Linux, unter anderem weil es am Anfang einigermaßen puristisch ist, das Wiki von denen eigentlich nie Fragen offen lässt und die Software bleeding edge ist, man bekommt die meisten Programme als Binärpakete und ist daher nicht ganz so auf sich alleine gestellt wie zB bei Gentoo.
Ab Kernel 3.12 beherrscht btrfs Deduplikation (sehr sinnvoll bei größeren Musiksammlungen), also würde ich eine Distri nehmen, die mindestens auf diesem aufbaut. Man kann bei Debian natürlich auch einen neueren Kernel installieren, damit kenne ich mich aber nicht aus, da ich mich mit der Softwareverwaltung von Debian nie anfreunden konnte und es daher immer nur kurz verwendet habe.

Bei ZFS ist für die Deduplikation laut Wikipedia ein Richtwert von 1-5GiB RAM pro TB Festplattenplatz angemessen.


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> So, shadie hat mich überzeugt. Ich hab bei HP angerufen, stornieren geht leider nicht mehr,
> aber die Dame meinte, ich soll morgen einfach die Bestellung abweisen. Dann geht das seinen Weg.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich gleich noch den PowerEdge T20 bei Computeruniverse für 194€ bestellt.
> ...


 
Du hättest noch 5 € sparen können 
Computeruniverse Gutschein Juli 2014 | Computeruniverse Gutscheincodes | SPARWELT

Freenas, viel Ram? What  die 4GB werden mehr als nur ausreichen.


Wenn du dich in Linux auskennst würde ich ubuntuserver verwenden.
Da bedarfs aber ordentlicher Kenntnisse weil, nur Konsole 

Freenas wäre aber ok, hier die Anleitung für den TS3 Server:

How to Install TeamSpeak 3 Server - Jail | FreeNAS Community

Wie gesagt würde ich für das OS einen USB Stick verwenden.
Dann können im Idle alle Platten"ausgehen" und nur der USB Stick läuft mehr neben bei her.


Ich komme aktuell mit dem Dell + 4x3,5" 1x2,5" auf 38-40W im Idle und unter Last auf ca. 75W


----------



## K3n$! (7. Juli 2014)

Der Stromverbrauch ist total egal, ist bei mir in der Miete inklu 

Erst wollte ich ja wieder ein console - only OS, aber nachdem ich mir FreeNAS und OMV angesehen habe, 
gerade weil hier vieles schon out-of-the-box läuft, tendiere ich auch eher hierhin. 

OMV soll man aber lt. Entwickler nicht auf einem USB Stick laufen lassen. Bei FreeNAS wäre das wohl kein Thema. 

Klar, omv kommt nur mit Debian 6 daher und auch "nur" mit ext4, aber ansonsten ist es halt auch nicht so anspruchsvoll. 

Bei FreeNAS habe ich öfter gelesen, auch bei deren Wiki-Seite, dass min. 8 GB RAM empfohlen werden.
Bringt mir denn eigentlich ZFS was, wenn ich die Platten alle einzeln betreibe, also ohne RAID?
> http://doc.freenas.org/index.php/Hardware_Recommendations

Gibt es denn eine NAS-Distribution, die auf btrfs setzt ? Vielleicht eine, die auf Debian aufbaut? 
Hier habe ich zumindest schon ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Edit: Den 5€ Neukunden Gutschein habe ich schon verwendet


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch ist total egal, ist bei mir in der Miete inklu
> 
> Erst wollte ich ja wieder ein console - only OS, aber nachdem ich mir FreeNAS und OMV angesehen habe,
> gerade weil hier vieles schon out-of-the-box läuft, tendiere ich auch eher hierhin.
> ...


 
:-O da muss ich zugeben , bin ich überfragt 

8GB Ram bei Freenas habe ich in meinem Testaufbau aber nicht erreicht!

Hoffe mal hier schalten sich noch ein par Linux profis mit ein


----------



## Jimini (7. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Zugriff im Heimnetzwerk:
> > Verzeichnis "Media (Multimediadateien ohne persönliche Dateien)" für Benutzer "public" mit Passwort nur lesend
> > alles für Benutzer A mit Passwort, z.B. von Windows7/8.1 aus
> > Verzeichnis "public_share" lesend und schreibend mit evtl. Einstellung für max. Ordner-Größe
> >> Samba oder NFS?


Ich bevorzuge NFS, dort kannst du für verschiedene IP-Adressen jeweils verschiedene Berechtigungen festlegen. Samba kann das natürlich auch, hier ist die Rechteverwaltung meines Wissens feiner einstellbar.



> Zugriff im Internet:
> > Verzeichnis "Media" via SFTP
> > Sicherheit gegen Angriffe aus dem Netz(!)


Mit iptables kannst du das System nach außen und innen sehr flexibel  absichern, allerdings ist die Konfiguration nicht ganz trivial. Es gibt  allerdings jede Menge Howtos und Literatur dazu, zur Not kann ich dir  auch ein Skript zur Verfügung stellen.


> > evtl. Webinterface zur Überwachung der Dienste (webmin?)


Webmin ist meines Wissens immer wieder wegen Sicherheitsproblemen ein Thema. Ich setze seit Jahren Zabbix ein - das ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber, ermöglicht aber, so gut wie alles zu überwachen und bei bestimmten Ereignissen bestimme Aktionen loszutreten (s.u.).



> Dienste:
> > TS3(!)
> > evtl. OpenVPN
> > evtl. OwnCloud/Seafile
> ...


Bis auf VPN nutze ich alles auch auf meinen Systemen. Was genau meinst du mit "Musikserver"?


> > ständige Kontrolle der Festplatten auf Fehler


Ich mache das mit Zabbix, was den Vorteil hat, dass die Parameter beispielsweise minütlich ausgewertet werden, eine History angelegt wird etc. Es geht natürlich auch einfacher, siehe hier.


> > Netzwerk Backup > Dateisicherung vom Windows PC


Das ist beispielsweise mit einem rsync-fähigen Tool problemlos machbar.



> Müsste doch eigentlich mit Debian lösbar sein oder?


Absolut.


> Mir ist wichtig, dass nicht jeder einfach im Netzwerk auf die Dateien zugreifen kann.


Das ist problemlos machbar.



> Wichtig ist noch zu sagen, dass ich gern meine Festplatten aus dem Windows PC (2x2TB) direkt in den Server einbauen möchte OHNE FORMATIERUNG!
> Wenn ich große Vorteile durch ein anderes Dateisystem bekomme, würde ich mir vielleicht direkt noch eine 3 TB Platte kaufen und dann nach und nach
> die beiden Festplatten formatieren.


Davon rate ich ab. Erstens ist die NTFS-Unterstützung unter Linux nicht so toll wie die der "nativen" Dateisysteme, zweitens gibt es meines Erachtes deutlich bessere Dateisysteme als NTFS. Ich persönlich würde von btrfs vorerst noch Abstand nehmen. Ja, das  Dateisystem scheint extrem vielversprechend zu werden, ich würde aber  noch ein paar Jahre warten, bevor ich ihm wichtige Daten anvertraue. Man  sollte sich halt die Frage stellen, ob man die Features, welche btrfs  und ZFS bieten, wirklich braucht. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, würde ich  die zu verwendende Distribution nicht nach den unterstützten  Dateisystemen, sondern nach Dingen wie persönlicher Erfahrung,  Paketmanager, Distributionsausrichtung (bleeding edge vs. Stabilität  etc.) usw. auswählen.

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit ext4 sehr gut und kann es auch für Fileserver absolut empfehlen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (7. Juli 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Nachdem ich ja nun auch FreeNAS und OpenMediaVault gesichtet habe und mir das doch recht gut gefällt, 
gerade weil eigentlich schon fast alles dabei ist, ohne dass ich mir tausende Tutorials durchlesen muss, 
tendiere ich doch eher Richtung Fertiglösung. 

Was hältst du von beiden Distributionen?


Die Festplatten werden doch vor dem Einsatz im Server formatiert.


----------



## Jimini (7. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Was hältst du von beiden Distributionen?


 Ich habe keine von beiden bislang genutzt und kann daher dazu nichts sagen. Ich würde vor der Installation beide erstmal ausgiebig in einer VM testen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (7. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir beide eher kurz in der VM angesehen und beide ähneln sich ziemlich. 
Kommt dann wohl eher auf den Unterbau an, FreeNAS basiert auf FreeBSD und nutzt ZFS
und OMV setzt auf Debian 6 und ext4. 

==================

Was haltet ihr von Windows Server 2012 R2 ?


----------



## Namaker (7. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch ist total egal, ist bei mir in der Miete inklu


Bist in der Wu? 


K3n$! schrieb:


> OMV soll man aber lt. Entwickler nicht auf einem USB Stick laufen lassen. Bei FreeNAS wäre das wohl kein Thema.


USB-Sticks sind theoretisch nicht so gut als Datenträger für Betriebssysteme geeignet, weil sehr viele Schreibvorgänge stattfinden und USB-Sticks selten so viel aushalten (SSDs haben ja unter anderem viel Reserve und gleichmäßige Verteilung des Schreibens, f2fs ist für Flashspeicher super, aber im Moment noch nicht wirklich gut unterstützt).


K3n$! schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine NAS-Distribution, die auf btrfs setzt ? Vielleicht eine, die auf Debian aufbaut?
> Hier habe ich zumindest schon ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können.


 Die aktuelle Entwicklerversion von OMV soll btrfs können. Generell würde ich dazu raten, "von klein auf"  (also ein nacktes, ohne viel Schnickschnack) das System aufzusetzen, man lernt dadurch sehr viel und weiß dann auch eher, wie Fehlermeldungen einzuschätzen sind bzw. wie diese behoben werden können.


Jimini schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge NFS, dort kannst du für verschiedene  IP-Adressen jeweils verschiedene Berechtigungen festlegen. Samba kann  das natürlich auch, hier ist die Rechteverwaltung meines Wissens feiner  einstellbar.


NFS arbeitet aber soweit ich weiß mit Windows nur seeehr schlecht zusammen. Sobald ein Client wirklich Windows nutzt, sollte man Samba nutzen, zur Not zusätzlich zu NFS (falls die meisten Zugriffe über unixoide Systeme erfolgen).


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich habe mir beide eher kurz in der VM angesehen und beide ähneln sich ziemlich. Kommt dann wohl eher auf den Unterbau an, FreeNAS basiert auf FreeBSD und nutzt ZFS und OMV setzt auf Debian 6 und ext4.  ==================  Was haltet ihr von Windows Server 2012 R2 ?



Nutze Server 2012 selbst in einer vm. Für das kleinste zahlt man jedoch 180€.
Wenn dir freenas ausreicht würde ich das nicht investieren. Einfacher zum einrichten als über Konsole ist es natürlich . Frisst aber auch mehr Leistung.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Juli 2014)

Hab es kostenlos durch die Uni, aber auf den ersten Blick in der VM gefällt mir FreeNAS fast besser.


----------



## shadie (8. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hab es kostenlos durch die Uni, aber auf den ersten Blick in der VM gefällt mir FreeNAS fast besser.


 
Ja ist übersichtlicher.
Benutzererstellen usw kannst du mit der Windows OS aber auch ohne Probleme (Dashboard).
TS Server sind halt wesentlich leichter zu erstellen.
Generell ist das Windows OS "simpler".

Ein Linux OS würde aber wesentlich stabiler laufen.


Ich würde mich übrigens freuen, wenn du mal deine Meinung zu dem Dell T20 postest sobald er da ist.
Ich würde den gerne bei Homesererempfehlungen öfter empfehlen weil ich den HP einfach etwas zu schwach finde.


----------



## K3n$! (8. Juli 2014)

Der Server müsste spätestens Morgen hier sein. 
HDD kommt heute und leider auch der N54L 

Ehrlich gesagt, konnte ich mich aber noch für kein OS wirklich entscheiden. 
Mal gefällt mir das eine und dann wieder das andere.

OMV: 
+ gutes Webinterface
+ Debian, aber 
- nur Version 6

FreeNAS:
+ viel positives Gehört
+ sehr gutes Webinterface
+ ZFS
- lt. FAQ min. 8 GB RAM empfohlen > Kosten
-+ basiert auf FreeBSD, womit ich bisher keine Erfahrung habe

Debian 7.5:
+ schlank
+ es lässt sich alles selbst konfigurieren
- kein Webinterface
- viel Arbeit bei der Einrichtung


Windows lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor. 
Schade, dass es omv nicht mit Debian 7 gibt, dann hätte ich das sofort genommen. 
Das Dateisystem ist für mich doch eher zweitrangig. Wichtig ist mir eher, dass ich es
einfach einrichten und administrieren kann. Da ist ein Webinterface gut, aber FreeBSD 
aufgrund mangelnder Kenntnisse eher weniger.


----------



## Jimini (8. Juli 2014)

Es mag vielleicht erstmal wie ein Nachteil aussehen, dass Debian kein Webinterface mitbringt, wenn man sich dann aber eine Weile mit der Kiste auseinandergesetzt hat, kommt man sowieso irgendwann an den Punkt, an dem man den SSH-Client anwirft (das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung).
Und sooo viel Arbeit ist das Einrichten auch wieder nicht - ob man nun in einem GUI die Optionen zusammenklickt oder ein Configfile bearbeitet, nimmt sich nicht wirklich viel. Zudem hast du zumindest am Anfang noch nicht so viele Dienste, welche konfiguriert werden müssen, ein solches System "wächst" erstmal über ein paar Tage oder Wochen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (8. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich denke es wird wohl auf Debian hinauslaufen. 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Webseite, die anschaulich die Parameter von Samba erklärt bzw. wie man das richtig einrichtet?
Da gibt es ja doch einige Sachen, die man wahrscheinlich beachten sollte. Zumindest als ich gestern mal neben 
einer public Freigabe eine passwortgeschützte Freigabe erstellen wollte, musste ich schon etwas suchen, bis ich herausfand, 
dass man bei smb noch Nutzer eintragen muss.


----------



## xEbo (8. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke es wird wohl auf Debian hinauslaufen.
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Webseite, die anschaulich die Parameter von Samba erklärt bzw. wie man das richtig einrichtet?
> Da gibt es ja doch einige Sachen, die man wahrscheinlich beachten sollte. Zumindest als ich gestern mal neben
> einer public Freigabe eine passwortgeschützte Freigabe erstellen wollte, musste ich schon etwas suchen, bis ich herausfand,
> dass man bei smb noch Nutzer eintragen muss.


 
https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/

smb.conf


----------



## Jimini (8. Juli 2014)

Bezüglich Anleitungen: schau dir mal die Wikis von Ubuntu, Gentoo und Debian an. Da findest du massenweise Tutorials und Erläuterungen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2014)

Da ich mich nun für Debian entschieden habe: Wie sollte ich die 3 TB Platte, auf die ich gern das OS installieren möchte, partitionieren?

Ich dachte da an folgendes:

1. /
2. Swap (4GB?)
3. Daten (wie genau richte ich das hier ein?)


----------



## Jimini (9. Juli 2014)

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb du die Daten auf einer anderen Partition haben möchtest als das eigentliche System? Das lohnt sich nur, wenn man aus Sicherheitsgründen verschiedene Partition haben will (z.B. um zu verhindern, dass / vollläuft), unterschiedliche Dateisysteme oder bestimmte Mountoptionen nutzen möchte. Der Nachteil ist, dass man nicht mehr so flexibel ist und schon im Voraus abschätzen können muss, wie viel Platz man später braucht.

Ob du eine Swap-Partition brauchst und wie groß diese sein sollte, hängt vom Arbeitsspeicher ab. Meine Kisten haben jeweils 4GB RAM und laufen ohne Swapspace - du kannst aber auch eine Partition mit 4GB erstellen, damit bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite.

Wenn du eine eigene Partition für die Daten erstellen willst, legst du im Setup einfach eine neue Partition an und legst dann den Mountpoint fest. Dies ist der Ort, an dem die Partition dann eingebunden wird, beispielsweise /home/freigaben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2014)

Okay. Dann kann ich doch die Voreinstellung von Debian bei der Installation nehmen oder?


----------



## xEbo (9. Juli 2014)

Statt einer Partition für Swap kann man auch ein Swapfile erstellen wenn man es wirklich benötigt .


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juli 2014)

So, der Server läuft nun 

Erster Eindruck: 

- gute Verarbeitung
- sehr einfach zu benutzen, d.h. keine Schrauben benötigt
- kein Reset-Knopf (?)
- ziemlich ruhig, wobei der Server ohnehin im Schrank steht 
- Info: 1*4GB RAM verbaut > kann daher deutlich besser als das HP Gerät aufgerüstet werden

Viel Positives oder Negatives fällt mir nicht ein. Ich habe eigentlich das bekommen, was ich erwartet habe 


Ich denke, die Entscheidung bei Debian zu bleiben war richtig. Es ist zwar etwas frickeliger durch die Konsole,
aber zumindest kann man wirklich alles selbst einstellen und nachsehen. Samba funktioniert auch soweit.

Eine Sache wäre da aber gerade: Wenn ich nun eine neue Festplatte zum Server hinzufügen will: Wie genau gehe ich da vor?
> Formatierung, Einbinden, etc. 

Momentan liegen meine Daten im Homeverzeichnis. Kann man die nächste HDD dann auch irgendwie so einbinden, 
dass quasi Ordner /home/Benutzer/media/xyz auf der neuen HDD liegt und der Rest auf der 3TB Systemplatte?

Edit: 

Könnt ihr mir außerdem verraten, wie ich unter Samba den Ordner /home/Benutzer/media/zyx für alle im Netzwerk nur lesend freigeben kann?
Bzw. das habe ich schon getan, aber die Rechteverwaltung stimmt noch nicht. Ich habe jetzt beim Ordner mit 

"chmod 0777 xyz" 

die Zugriffsrechte geändert. Dann kann ich auch auf den Ordner zugreifen, aber nicht auf die Unterordner.

Edit#2:

So, jetzt habe ich herausgefunden, dass, wenn ich im Ordner zyx bei einer Datei mit "chmod o+r Dateiname" die Rechte ändere, 
ich die Datei dann öffnen kann. Mache ich das gleiche bei einem Unterordner von zyx, kann ich den Ordner trotzdem nicht öffnen.


----------



## xEbo (12. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> So, der Server läuft nun
> 
> Ich denke, die Entscheidung bei Debian zu bleiben war richtig. Es ist zwar etwas frickeliger durch die Konsole,
> aber zumindest kann man wirklich alles selbst einstellen und nachsehen. Samba funktioniert auch soweit.
> ...


 
mount
also einfach 
mount /dev/sdxx /mnt/media/superduperordner
ggf. vorher noch mkdir /mnt/media/superduperordner
dann hängt die Platte in /mnt/media/.......
Funktioniert afaik aber nur wenn die Platte schon formatiert ist da sonst das Dateisystem nicht erkannt wird. Genauso müssen die Kernelmodule geladen werden sonst erkennt mount das Dateisystem nicht automatisch. Mount ist mit eines der besten Progrämmchen auf Linux. Man kann damit auch ISO Files etc. pp. einhängen.
Damit automatisch beim booten eingebunden wird brauchst du die
/etc/fstab

Für die Formatierung musst du dir überlegen welches Dateisystem du möchtest.
mkfs (je nach gewünschtem Dateisystem kann der Befehl abweichen). Dateisystem


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juli 2014)

Super, danke für die Info 

Könnt mir mir noch bei dem Samba-Problem helfen?


Edit: Ich glaube, ich habe es gelöst.

Jetzt kann man via Samba auf alle Dateien/Ordner zugreifen, nachdem ich mit "chmod 755 -R *" die Zugriffsrechte angepasst habe.


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Eine Sache wäre da aber gerade: Wenn ich nun eine neue Festplatte zum Server hinzufügen will: Wie genau gehe ich da vor?
> > Formatierung, Einbinden, etc.


Partitionen kannst du mit gdisk erstellen. Mit welchem Programm du die Platte formatierst, hängt vom Dateisystem ab - beispielsweise nimmst du dann mkfs.ext4. Wenn das alles erledigt ist, fügst du in /etc/fstab noch den Mountpoint hinzu - mit _mount -a_ kannst du dann im laufenden Betrieb die Platte einbinden.


> Momentan liegen meine Daten im Homeverzeichnis. Kann man die nächste HDD dann auch irgendwie so einbinden,
> dass quasi Ordner /home/Benutzer/media/xyz auf der neuen HDD liegt und der Rest auf der 3TB Systemplatte?


 Ja klar. Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Verschieben
- erstelle mit mkdir _/bla_ einen Ordner
- verschiebe mit _mv /home/Benutzer/media/xyz /bla/_ alles in den soeben erstellten Ordner
- richte in /etc/fstab für /home/Benutzer/media/xyz einen neuen Mountpoint ein (s.o.)
- mounte die Partition
- verschiebe die Sachen aus /bla in den Ordner auf der neuen Partition
2) symbolischer Link
- Mountpoint erstellen
- mounten
- _ln -s /Pfad/zum/Mointpoint /home/Benutzer/media/xyz_
Du hast damit dann quasi eine Verknüpfung erstellen. Die erste Methode ist aber sauberer.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: Mist, habe jetzt erst xEbos Posting gelesen. Könnte daran liegen, dass ich gerade übermüdet vom Festival nach Hause kam


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juli 2014)

Ja Jimini, du bist in der Tat spät dran 
Hab die erste Platte gestern schon ins System eingebaut, mit gnu parted die Partition erstellt + GPT Partitionstabelle und mit mkfs.ext4 die Platte formatiert. 
Dann einen Ordner unter /home/User/media/zyx erstellt und die Platte dort eingehängt. Anschließend dann in fstab den Mountpoint festgelegt. Hat alles super
funktioniert. 
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Platten im Server beim Kopieren von knapp 1,5 TB ziemlich heiß wurden. Auch jetzt nachdem ich sie knapp 12h im Idle Betrieb waren, 
ist die eine Platte bei 42°C und die andere bei 46°C.
Gestern hab ich das Gehäuse aufgemacht und einen Ventilator davor gestellt, aber das kann ja nicht der Normalzustand sein. 

Zweite Sache: Ich habe gestern noch Seafile auf dem Server installiert. Ins Webinterface komme ich auch ganz normal rein, aber mit der Software kann ich auf einem Windows PC
keine Daten synchronisieren. Bei der Bibliothek steht die ganze Zeit "Verbinde mit Server" und unten ist eine rote Büroklammer "kein Server verbunden", wobei oben der Servername drinsteht. 
Die Standard Ports für ccnet, Seafile Server und Seafile HTTP habe ich geändert, nur der seahub Port, über den man das Webinterface aufruft, ist gleich geblieben. In der Software kann ich 
die Ports aber nicht ändern. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt, dass ich mich in der Software nicht verbinden kann?


----------



## shadie (14. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ja Jimini, du bist in der Tat spät dran
> Hab die erste Platte gestern schon ins System eingebaut, mit gnu parted die Partition erstellt + GPT Partitionstabelle und mit mkfs.ext4 die Platte formatiert.
> Dann einen Ordner unter /home/User/media/zyx erstellt und die Platte dort eingehängt. Anschließend dann in fstab den Mountpoint festgelegt. Hat alles super
> funktioniert.
> ...



Zur ersten Sache, kann das eventuell daran liegen, dass dein PC im Schrank steht?

Meine 4x WD Green 3TB werden grad mal unter Last 36°C warm
Ich glaube dein Server bekommt keine Luft!


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht, aber der alte Server stand auch im Schrank. Da war allerdings nur eine Platte drin. 
Momentan ist halt ein USB Ventilator auf die beiden Platten gerichtet, der kühlt das schön runter. 
Im Idle sind die beiden Platten dann bei 32°C bzw. 33°C.


----------



## shadie (14. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Vielleicht, aber der alte Server stand auch im Schrank. Da war allerdings nur eine Platte drin.
> Momentan ist halt ein USB Ventilator auf die beiden Platten gerichtet, der kühlt das schön runter.
> Im Idle sind die beiden Platten dann bei 32°C bzw. 33°C.


 
Hmmmm denke das ist echt wegen dem Schrank und weil bei dem Dell in der Front kein Lüfter verbaut ist.
Der hintere Lüfter bläst die Luft meine ich raus.

Wie gesagt, bei mir ist Vollbestückung angesagt + ich habe noch einen E3 1245V3 drinnen und das ist alles schön kühl in meinem Abstellraum.


Sag mal hast du schon raus gefunden wie man IPMI bei dem Dell einrichtet (Software um den Dell so zu steuern als würde man davor sitzen also auch bootmenü usw)?
Ich finde dazu grad nix in der Anleitung :-O


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2014)

Damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Rho (14. Juli 2014)

Du hast ernsthaft einen Server in einen geschlossenen, unbelüfteten Schrank gestellt und wunderst dich über hohe Betriebstemperaturen? O.ô


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2014)

Selbst mit leicht geöffneter Tür ist die Temperatur die gleiche (bei den Festplatten). 
Im "Schrank" selbst war es nach öffnen gefühlt genauso warm wie im Rest der Wohnung. 

Der andere Server hat ja auch ohne Probleme im "Schrank" funktioniert, warum sollte es also jetzt anders sein?

Ich habe jetzt die zweite, heiße Platte oben eingebaut. Dadurch ist die Temperatur nun auf 38°C gesunken.
Bleibt nur die Frage, wie warm die Platten werden, wenn ich noch die dritte einbaue.


----------



## Rho (14. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich, müsste ich jetzt wieder fragen, ob das tatsächlich dein Ernst ist, aber die Antwort kenne ich ja leider bereits.
Viel Vergnügen beim Grillen deiner Hardware.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2014)

Was heißt denn bitte grillen? Die Temperatur ist doch jetzt im grünen Bereich, warum also sollte ich daran etwas ändern?


----------



## Jimini (15. Juli 2014)

Rho schrieb:


> Du hast ernsthaft einen Server in einen geschlossenen, unbelüfteten Schrank gestellt und wunderst dich über hohe Betriebstemperaturen? O.ô


 Das ist nicht grundsätzlich ein Problem. Wenn die Kiste dann aber noch klein ist und Komponenten beherbergt, die recht warm werden, ist das natürlich was anderes. Ein Beispiel: der einzige Lüfter meines HTPC ist der im Netzteil - und das ist aber VORNE im Gehäuse eingebaut, ergo wird nirgendwo die Abwärme hin transportiert. Zudem ist das System in ein recht enges TV-Möbelstück eingebaut und kann nach unten und oben nicht wirklich "atmen". Da ich aber nur kühle Komponenten eingebaut habe, stört es nicht weiter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2014)

Mittlerweile bewegen sich die Temperaturen konstant bei 38°C.


----------



## xEbo (15. Juli 2014)

Rho schrieb:


> Du hast ernsthaft einen Server in einen geschlossenen, unbelüfteten Schrank gestellt und wunderst dich über hohe Betriebstemperaturen? O.ô


 
Server stehen häufig in Schränken: Nennt sich dann Serverschrank....

So lange die Temperaturen der Festplatten im zulässigen Bereich liegen ist das kein Thema. Auch ~40°C finde ich persönlich nicht zu hoch.

Google’s Disk Failure Experience

Nur so am Rande. Hohe Temperaturen führen nicht zwingend zu einer höheren Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## shadie (15. Juli 2014)

xEbo schrieb:


> Server stehen häufig in Schränken: Nennt sich dann Serverschrank....
> 
> So lange die Temperaturen der Festplatten im zulässigen Bereich liegen ist das kein Thema. Auch ~40°C finde ich persönlich nicht zu hoch.
> 
> ...


 
Du vergleichst also einen gewöhnlichen nicht belüfteten Schrank mit einem Serverschrank.

Sehr sehr geil!

Serverschränke haben meistens unten oder oben ein Blech mit ca. 9-12 Lüftern.
Diese Sorgen für Kühlere Luft und vor allem Luftzirkulation.

Zudem stehen Serverschränke in klimatisierten Räumen (im Idealfall).

40° bei HDD´s ist noch nicht bedenklich da stimme ich zu.
Wenns aber stark Richtung 50°C geht würde ich was umbauen.


----------



## Rho (16. Juli 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das ist nicht grundsätzlich ein Problem. Wenn die Kiste dann aber noch klein ist und Komponenten beherbergt, die recht warm werden, ist das natürlich was anderes.


Meine Aussage war auch nicht allgemein auf jede aktive Komponente bezogen, sondern auf einen Server im Dauerbetrieb mit mehreren Festplatten. Und in dem Fall ist es mehr als fragwürdig für absolut keine Belüftung zu sorgen. Noch dazu, wenn man selbst unzufrieden mit den sich entwickelnden Temperaturen ist.



xEbo schrieb:


> Server stehen häufig in Schränken: Nennt sich dann Serverschrank....


Mir war nicht bewusst, dass er bei sich einen (belüfteten) Netzwerkschrank rumstehen hat. Das hätte er aber auch mal erwähnen können. 



xEbo schrieb:


> So lange die Temperaturen der Festplatten im zulässigen Bereich liegen ist das kein Thema. Auch ~40°C finde ich persönlich nicht zu hoch.


Knapp 40 °C im Idle ist aber auch nicht gerade wenig. Noch dazu wenn man erst 2/4 HDDs verbaut hat.



xEbo schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande. Hohe Temperaturen führen nicht zwingend zu einer höheren Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.


Sie begünstigen es allerdings. Außerdem sind die HDDs ja nicht die einzigen Komponenten im Server.


----------



## xEbo (16. Juli 2014)

Rho schrieb:


> Sie begünstigen es allerdings. Außerdem sind die HDDs ja nicht die einzigen Komponenten im Server.


 
Lt. google drive Experiment eben nicht bzw. nur in Relation mit dem Alter der Platten kann es zu einem plötzlichen Tod führen. Durch eine höhere Temperatur nimmt der Verschleiss nicht zu und so lange die Normtemperaturen (lt. Datenblatt) eingehalten werden sollte der Betrieb nicht beinträchtigt werden.

Natürlich ist die Studie ,wie jede andere auch, mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Daher mein Vorschlag (wie auch der von meinen Vorrednern) mach ein paar Löcher in die Rückwand des Schranks. Der steht hoffentlich nicht bündig an der Wand. 

Mich würden jetzt noch brennend die Betriebstemperaturen unter Volllast und Vollbestückung interessieren. Denn so wie es klingt ist entweder das Gehäuse nicht gut konzipiert oder dein Schrank wird wirklich zu warm.


----------



## shadie (16. Juli 2014)

xEbo schrieb:


> Mich würden jetzt noch brennend die Betriebstemperaturen unter Volllast und Vollbestückung interessieren. Denn so wie es klingt ist entweder das Gehäuse nicht gut konzipiert oder dein Schrank wird wirklich zu warm.



Ich betone und wiederhole
Das liegt am Schrank.

Ich habe den selben Server nur mit Vollbestückung und meine Temps sind bei 32°C im Idle bei den HDD´s.
Die CPU (bei mir ein Xeon e3 1245V3 statt einem Pentium) ist im Idle  auf 35°C unter Vollast 60-65°C was für HW vollkommen ok ist.

Ich würde mir für den Dauerbetrieb einen anderen Standort für den Server suchen.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Juli 2014)

Ein Loch im Schrank ist leider ebenso nicht möglich wie ein anderer Standort.


----------



## Namaker (16. Juli 2014)

Laufen die Festplatten durchgehend? Wenn ja, ist das notwendig für den Aufgabenbereich?


----------



## K3n$! (16. Juli 2014)

Da ich quasi meine Daten auf den Server ausgelagert habe, sollten die Platten schon permanent laufen. 
Außerdem greife nicht nur ich auf die Daten zu. Ebenso soll auch ein Teamspeak3 Server immer verfügbar sein. 

Und nur um mal eben schnell ein bisschen Musik zu hören, möchte ich nicht jedesmal den Server starten müssen. 
Soweit ich weiß, ist das für die Festplatten doch sogar besser, wenn sie nicht immer an und ausgeschaltet werden, 
sondern längere Zeit laufen. Zumindest deuten die Aussagen von HDSentinel daraufhin.


----------



## Namaker (16. Juli 2014)

Man kann mit hdparm für einzelne Laufwerke getrennt Standbyzeiten setzen, je nachdem, wie oft man auf die Daten zugreift. Inwiefern Teamspeak nach dem Start im RAM verweilt, oder ob es sporadisch Zugriffe macht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Juli 2014)

Naja, die Temperaturen sind ja jetzt, nachdem ich die Tür ein Stück offen lasse, im grünen Bereich. 
Und außerdem habe ich mir ja nicht umsonst eine 24/7 HDD gekauft


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2014)

So, kleines Update:

Vorgestern habe ich ownCloud 7 installiert. Das läuft auch schon ganz gut soweit. 
Nun würde ich gern von außen via ownCloud auf meine Daten im Home Verzeichnis zugreifen können. 
Ich habe schon das "external Storage"-Plugin aktiviert und kann auch via "Lokal" mein Homeverzeichnis einbinden. 
Allerdings finde ich dort nur die Sachen, die ich auch für die Samba Freigabe (public) freigegeben habe. 
Könnte das an den Dateirechten liegen? Die sind momentan auf 755 für public share und auf 700 für private Dateien gesetzt. 

Weiß außerdem jemand, warum ich auf dem Smartphone keine Dateien via der Teilenfunktion herunterladen kann, am PC aber schon?


----------



## shadie (25. Juli 2014)

Bzgl. Verzeichnis hinein kopieren kann ich dir nur meine Erfahrungen aus Windows mitteilen.

Das geht denke ich nicht!

Egal wie ich es angestellt habe es wollte einfach nicht funktionieren.
Mir wurden die Daten nie angezeigt genau so wie bei dir.

Bzgl. der App, eventuell musst du da auf eine Pro version upgraden?
Lange her seit dem ich owncloud benutzt habe


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Könnte das an den Dateirechten liegen? Die sind momentan auf 755 für public share und auf 700 für private Dateien gesetzt.


 Wahrscheinlich fehlen dem Webserver die Rechte, auf die Dateien zuzugreifen - er muss sie lesen (r) und ausführen (x) können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2014)

@shadie: Der Download via App funktioniert, aber nicht via Browser am Handy. Am PC geht es. 

@Jimini: Welche Maske sollte ich dann für die Rechte anwenden? Auch 755?


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @Jimini: Welche Maske sollte ich dann für die Rechte anwenden? Auch 755?


 Das würde bedeuten, dass ALLE Nutzer des Systems rx-Zugriff haben. Ich würde eher den User www-data und deinen User in eine gemeinsame Gruppe (etwa oc-data) packen und der Gruppe dann rc-Zugriff auf die Daten geben.
Das Vorgehen bringt allerdings mit sich, dass der Webserver Zugriff auf dein Homeverzeichnis hat - sollte der Webserver geknackt werden, sind deine persönlichen Daten somit als kompromittiert anzusehen. Besser wäre es, wenn du einzelne Verzeichnisse in OwnCloud linkst und nicht dein komplettes Homeverzeichnis.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2014)

Hmm, momentan gibt es keinen User www-data, zumindest habe ich keinen angelegt. Sollte ich den noch anlegen? Wofür wäre der da?
Wie knackt man einen Webserver? Wie sichere ich mich dagegen ab? 
Ist es unsicher, wenn ich z.B. auf die HP, die man aus dem Web via HTTPS erreichen kann, einen Verweis auf den owncloud Login gepackt habe?


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hmm, momentan gibt es keinen User www-data, zumindest habe ich keinen angelegt. Sollte ich den noch anlegen? Wofür wäre der da?


Der Webserver läuft in der Regel unter einem bestimmten User, der exakt für diesen Zweck während der Installation des Webservers angelegt wird. Zumindest der apache2 läuft unter Debian als www-data, es ist aber möglich, dass andere Webserver andere User nutzen. Ich weiß das nicht, da ich bisher immer auf Apache gesetzt habe.


> Wie knackt man einen Webserver? Wie sichere ich mich dagegen ab?


Fragen wie diese kann ich unmöglich in einem Forenposting beantworten 
Zum einen, weil ich hier keine Anleitung liefern will, zum anderen (und das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt), weil dieses Thema extrem umfangreich ist. Grundsätzlich kann man aber zwei Regeln befolgen, welche man generell beim Betrieb von Servern beachten sollte:
1) alle Funktionen deaktivieren, die nicht benötigt werden
2) erstmal alles verbieten und dann explizit Zugriffe gestatten


> Ist es unsicher, wenn ich z.B. auf die HP, die man aus dem Web via HTTPS erreichen kann, einen Verweis auf den owncloud Login gepackt habe?


 Unsicher nicht zwangsweise, aber es ist unsicherer, als wenn dieser Link nicht direkt auffindbar ist. Zumal deine Seite ja auch bei Google gelistet wird, sofern du dem Googlebot nicht den Zugriff verwehrt hast.*

MfG Jimini

*solltest du Bots den Zugriff verwehren wollen, musst du nur im DocumentRoot des Webservers eine Datei "robots.txt" anlegen und diese mit folgenden Zeilen füllen:
_User-agent: *
Disallow: /_


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2014)

Lt. cat /etc/passwd gibt es einen User www-data. Aber scheinbar gehören dem keine Dateien (also zumindest weder der Ordner /var/www noch /etc/apache2).

Robots.txt ist eingerichtet 



> 1) alle Funktionen deaktivieren, die nicht benötigt werden
> 2) erstmal alles verbieten und dann explizit Zugriffe gestatten



Hast du dafür auch eine kleine Anleitung? 

Ich danke dir aber schon mal sehr für deine Hilfe


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Lt. cat /etc/passwd gibt es einen User www-data. Aber scheinbar gehören dem keine Dateien (also zumindest weder der Ordner /var/www noch /etc/apache2).


Es müsste wie gesagt reichen, wenn du www-data und deinen Nutzer in eine gemeinsame Gruppe packst und die freizugebenden Daten in deinem Homeverzeichnis dann dieser Gruppe zumappst, so dass die Nutzer dieser Gruppe auf die Daten zugreifen können.


> Hast du dafür auch eine kleine Anleitung?


Siehe beispielsweise 13 Apache Web Server Security and Hardening Tips oder https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/misc/security_tips.html - zudem würde ich Apache noch so konfigurieren, dass ein Zugriff nur via HTTPS möglich ist.


> Ich danke dir aber schon mal sehr für deine Hilfe


Gern!

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2014)

So, habe jetzt eine neue Gruppe sowie einen User mit gleichem Namen angelegt und diesem dann die Daten von /var/www übertragen.
Ebenso ein paar Sachen in der apache2.conf eingetragen. Der Server war ohnehin von außen nur via Port 443 erreichbar, hab aber noch eine Umleitung auf HTTPS via mod_rewrite in die sites-available/default geschrieben.


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt eine neue Gruppe sowie einen User mit gleichem Namen angelegt und diesem dann die Daten von /var/www übertragen.


Hm - aber das bringt dir wahrscheinlich bei deinem ursprünglichen Problem nichts (außer, du lässt den Webserver unter diesem neuen User laufen).


> Ebenso ein paar Sachen in der apache2.conf eingetragen. Der Server war ohnehin von außen nur via Port 443 erreichbar, hab aber noch eine Umleitung auf HTTPS via mod_rewrite in die sites-available/default geschrieben.


 Sehr schön. Viel mehr habe ich bei mir glaube ich auch nicht gemacht, um meine Kisten (hinsichtlich der Apache-Installation) abzusichern.

MfG Jimini


----------

